# Autocrossers and trackers! Helmet suggestion!



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a helmet for autocross/track days. Something preferably under $100. I found this one, looks good, full face design.

http://www.cyclegear.com/spgm.cfm?L1=5000&L2=1&L3=&L4=&item=TUC_83-4370_G

http://www.cyclegear.com/spgm.cfm?L1=5000&L2=1&L3=101&L4=&item=FUL_SH-F10014_G

I typically wear a medium for everything, so I assume medium is a good helmet size? Is there a way to measure? Thanks


----------



## Bucknekkid (Feb 4, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a helmet for autocross/track days. Something preferably under $100. I found this one, looks good, full face design.
> 
> http://www.cyclegear.com/spgm.cfm?L1=5000&L2=1&L3=&L4=&item=TUC_83-4370_G
> 
> ...


Look at the links you posted Jake...There is a place to click that says "How to fit a helmet".. Your gonna have to measure around your bean !...
Like most anything else you purchase, the less you pay, the less you get...They are DOT approved, but at those prices you sacrifice fit, comfort, noise dampening etc... The last thing you want to do with a cheaper helmet is to drop it on the floor or pavement...


----------



## IndiansFan (Apr 5, 2006)

Be careful when making your purchase. These helmet only have the DOT rating. This is worthless for motorsport events. Most sanctioning bodies will require that you have a helmet with a SA2000 rating or better. If you are making a new purchase, then consider a helmet with a SA2005 rating. I think it would be good till 2015. I did not see that either of your two selection indicated a SA rating, and for the price that they list, I doubt that they have the required rating. An alternative to making a $200 - $400 purchase now would be to check your local craig list. Also check with your local BMWCCA club, or whoever is sponsoring the first event you will be attending. They should be able to help you find a helmet, or at least borrow one for your first event. 

My first experience with an autocross was in 1982. I borrowed a helmet for the day. The next day I went out and bought a snell rated helmet, and since then replaced it every 5 years. 


DOT Rating 

The DOT performs a straight forward impact test. Using a simulated head placed inside a helmet, testers drop the helmet from a height of ten feet. The head cannot receive more than 400 G-force units on impact. A G-force unit measures the force of gravity exerted against an object in motion.

Now here's the kicker with DOT rated helmets--manufacturers don't need to test their helmets in order to claim a DOT rating! A helmet manufacturer simply needs to feel that a helmet is meeting the DOT specifications to brand it as "DOT rated." The DOT might occasionally pull helmets to perform testing, but the majority of helmets sold as DOT certified do not undergo any level of testing.

Snell Rating 

The Snell certification stands in rigorous contrast to DOT specifications. Helmet manufacturers voluntarily submit their products to the Snell evaluation service and pay for the testing procedures. These procedures are extensive and include seven test types, from impact to shell penetration tests to flame resistance testing. The type and degree of testing is dependent on the type of helmet and its application.

Snell cites the following areas as critical in helmet safety:


Impact management: how well the helmet protects against collisions with large objects; 
Helmet positional stability: whether the helmet will be in place, on the head, when it's needed; 
Retention system strength: whether the chin straps are sufficiently strong enough to hold the helmet throughout a head impact; and 
Extent of protection: the area of the head protected by the helmet. 

Snell Memorial Foundation, Inc. ( 2005). 2005 Standard for Protective Headgear, 4.

In short, Snell offers the highest certification standards regarding helmet safety. But a buyer will pay a higher price for Snell certified helmets, as the added costs of production and testing add to the overall value of the helmet


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

those helmets are not acceptable...

here IMO is the best low cost option that meets specs...

http://www.apexperformance.net/CartGenie/prod-979.htm


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guys. I know I have to get a snell 2005 rated helmet. I'll look around any local shops


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

https://www.upscaleautomotive.com/p...n-m-series-full-face-racing-helmet-white.aspx


----------



## IndiansFan (Apr 5, 2006)

Jake:

Here is additional information about the snell rating.

*What are the differences between the SA, M and K standards? *
The SA standard was designed for competitive auto racing while *M standard was for motorcycling and other motorsports.* The K standard was released to accommodate helmets used in karting. There are three major differences between them: 
The SA standard requires flammability test while the M and K standards do not. 
The SA and K standards allow for a narrower visual field than M standard (Some SA and K certified helmets may not be street legal). 
The SA and K standards include a rollbar multi impact test while M standard does not.

*Why should you replace your helmet every five years? *
The five year replacement recommendation is based on a consensus by both the helmet manufacturers and the Snell Foundation. Glues, resins and other materials used in helmet production over can affect liner materials. Hair oils, body fluids and cosmetics, as well as normal "wear and tear" all contribute to helmet degradation. Petroleum based products present in cleaners, paints, fuels and other commonly encountered materials may also degrade materials used in many helmets possibly degrading performance. Additionally, experience indicates there will be a noticeable improvement in the protective characteristic of helmets over a five year period due to advances in materials, designs, production methods and the standards. Thus, the recommendation for five year helmet replacement is a judgment call stemming from a prudent safety philosophy.

The full face helmet that you indicate will work, although if I am in a hardtop sedan/coupe, I prefer the open face type that peakpro refered to. IMO it is less restrictive, has a wider field of vision, and it's easier to communicate between driver and passenger. If I'm in a formula car/open wheel, then the full face helmet is the only choice.

You should be fine if you purchase either the SA or M rated helmet, but check with the event sponsor. I always purchase the SA rated version since many organizers equate the M rating with only motorcycles.

Give some thought to spending the extra ten bucks and buy the SA rated open face helmet.

If you are new to autocrossing, search the web, and you will find many sites that can give you insite about how to prep your car, but more importantly how to prep yourself. The first rule is to check your attitude at the door. Go in with an open mind in search for knowledge.

Do not be intimidated by those around you. Everybody will have walked in your shoes at some point. I found my first autocross, to be overwhelming when I arrived, seeing some with dedicated track cars on trailers with two sets of tires, etc. etc. All I had was my car, a portable air tank, and a chair.

Enjoy your experience.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I was recommended this today.

http://www.soloracer.com/bellsport.html


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Solidjake said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a helmet for autocross/track days.


If you're doing BMWCCA events only, auto-x and HPDE, our club allows MA rated helmets. Most of the other organizations I go to the track with do as well, but some require SA helmets. As you've found, there's a big price delta between the two.

For fit, you really need to try them on because a helmet needs to fit comfortably and inside your car with your seat in the proper driving position. I have two, both HJC MA rated helmets and both were about $100 each. One is full face, one 3/4.

I'm 5-11 and prefer the full face as it seems to be less tall than the 3/4 and doesn't hit the ceiling as much. With the moonroof, headroom is reduced and with your seat back more vertical as it should be, some hit, some don't. I like the 3/4 because it's so much easier to insert and remove the communicators at HPDEs, but hitting the ceiling has proven to be more of a hassle, so I use the full face all the time now.

For just starting out, an MA is fine. If you want to buy one helmet to last until they expire, then get an SA and be done with it. I do recommend you go to a speed shop to get one, try it on, and inside the car for best fit. Check with your local CCA as there may be a shop near you who offers a discount.

Bell makes good helmets and they're very popular. As someone once told me, if you have a hundred dollar head, buy a hundred dollar helmet. Guess I have a hundred dollar head.


----------



## bluedogok (May 21, 2007)

You need to try helmets on, they come in varying shapes. Both of my motorcycle helmets are XXL (Shoei RF900, Caberg Justimo) and I have a hard time finding ones that are comfortable. Arai makes good helmets but I can't wear them due to their shape, they create pressure points that can give me a headache. I can't even get a XXL Schuberth on my head. Try on everything you can and find one that fits correctly, one that fits correctly is more important than how much one costs. At least on motorcycles a helmet that fits improperly can actually harm you in the event of an accident.


----------

